# Installing a Delta T2 fence on Craftsman table saw....



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade my horrible stock fence to this unit. My saw is a 1 hp belt drive Emerson-made from the 1980's and looks like all the other Emerson made saws out there. There are quite a few "how-to's" on the internet to modify this fence to fit on these saws, however all the saws I see have the thick, cast iron webbed wing extensions, where my saw has the wimpy stamped steel extentions. Anyone know if the fence will still mount on my saw with the stamped steel wing extensions?????????


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It should not be a problem. I mounted the T2 fence on my older Craftsman (Emerson) without any bolts in the wings. Just two bolts in the table edge both front and back. The thing to check is the thickness of the edge from the table top. Some of the saws have a narrow edge that does not give enough room to mount the rails low enough. The edge needs to be at least 1 1/4" or more for the rails to mount low enough to mount the fence.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Johnnie...I just measured my table thickness and it's 1 7/16.....should be good?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is the same as mine so it should work. Just be careful when you instal it. You should be aware that once the fence rails are mounted, the actual fence may be 1/4" or a little more above the table. You can easily turn the fence over and adjust the height with bolts on the inside of the fence. Right now mine sits at 1/16" off the table. It lets me rip 1/4" material with ease. Anything thinner than that and I use an aux fence sitting flush with the table and clamped to the fence.

On another note. The addition of the T2 fence will turn that old Emerson into a real beauty to use. Its like night and day compared to the fence that came with the saw.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

jtrom,

My Unisaw has the fence attached by only two bolts into the main table. The fence doesn't attach to the extensions at all so I'm sure you'll be fine with your setup.

You'll be really happy with the swap. Having a fence you can rely on without having to get out the tape measure is a huge plus!

Bill


----------



## wood-eye (May 1, 2012)

jtrom,

I just installed a T2 fence on my Delta 34-670. I know as my friend told me, it's like putting socks on a rooster, but it's been a good saw and kept tuned with a sharp blade, it's treated me well.

The T2 fence is a great addition and with a little work can be fitted to your saw.

I did like that with it, the stamped metal extension tables are much better supported. Just drill a couple holes in the angle that attaches to the wings.









Good Luck!


----------



## wood-eye (May 1, 2012)

Sorry. Picture is http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k560/bdogg1954/Delta 34-670/


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I really appreciate all of the positive comments posted here with regard to retrofitting the T2 Fence to an older Craftsman table saw. I've read a lot of good reviews for this fence, but it's nice to hear from other members here and know that they have had similar experiences. I treated myself to an early Father's Day gift and ordered one yesterday. 

For anyone similarly interested, the best deal going seems to be here: http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-36-t30.html. $153 out the door with free shipping. I placed the order yesterday afternoon and it's already on a truck headed my way.

I'll post some feedback on the installation process once I get around to getting it done!


----------

